# LibUSB problems [SOLVED]

## KWhat

I am tring to get a program working with amd64 box.  Here is the issue when i run ldd -v /usr/lib/BitPim-0.8.12/native.usb._libusb.so I get the following \

```

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libusb-0.1.so.4 => not found

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0x55578000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x56555000)
```

So i create a symbolic link to libusb.so using ln -s /usr/lib/libusb.so /usr/lib/libusb-0.1.so.4 now i run 

sudo ldconfig -v | grep -i libusb and get the following out put.   If we look at  libusb-0.1.so.4 -> libusb.so it appears that it was updated to include the usblib however if i re-run the ldd command above i am still missing that file.  Anyone have any ideas on why this is happening?

Thanks

```
ldconfig: Path `/usr/local/lib' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/lib64' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/usr/lib64' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/usr/local/lib64' given more than once

ldconfig: Can't stat /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4: No such file or directory

ldconfig: Can't stat /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/32: No such file or directory

ldconfig: Path `/usr/lib' given more than once

ldconfig: Can't stat /usr/qt/3/lib32: No such file or directory

ldconfig: Path `/usr/qt/3/lib64' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/emul/linux/x86/lib' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib' given more than once

ldconfig: Can't stat /usr/games/lib: No such file or directory

ldconfig: Path `/lib' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/lib64' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/usr/lib' given more than once

ldconfig: Path `/usr/lib64' given more than once

        libusbpp-0.1.so.4 -> libusbpp.so

        libusb-0.1.so.4 -> libusb.so

ldconfig: Cannot stat /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/libopcodes-2.15.92.0.2.so: No such file or directory

ldconfig: Cannot stat /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/libbfd-2.15.92.0.2.so: No such file or directory

```

Last edited by KWhat on Mon Apr 17, 2006 5:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Headrush

Linking libusb-0.1.so.4 to libusb.so could in some cases work, but there is no guarantee as these libraries can be quite different.

The proper solution would be to compile the package (bitpim) that provides /usr/lib/BitPim-0.8.12/native.usb._libusb.so so that is compiled against the installed version of libusb.

----------

## KWhat

This linking of libs is apperently the hack for the data cable i have.  The hack does work on my computers that are x86 however this box is amd64.  Im at a loss at the moment.  The post I am referencing is here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2184661.html#2184661

----------

## KWhat

OK Hack for the 32 bit app that will not use a 64 bit libusb driver.  I copyed over the /usr/lib/libusb-0.1.so.4.4.2 from my 32 bit installation and put it in /usr/lib32/  then i fallowed the steps above. created the link and it worked.

----------

